# Good Grape soda



## sandygal (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone know the year of a Good grape bottle from Scotland Neck,N.C. ?


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 31, 2009)

All I could find was 8 oz. clear in white 1950, no town mentioned


----------



## ncbred (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!  Does yours have a 26S on the bottom?  I'm guessing 1926 is the year as its a deco soda.  I have one from Scotland Neck as well.  Its clear and its 6oz's.  I also have one from Kinston, NC but its an aqua color.  Are you from eastern NC?


----------



## sandygal (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for reply, I'm In N.C. up close to the Va. Line.


----------



## sandygal (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, I'm new! yes it does have the 26s on the bottom


----------



## ncbred (Aug 31, 2009)

Scotland Neck as small as it is also had Mint Cola and Kola Mist sodas too.  Both about the same time period as the Good Grape.


----------



## sandygal (Sep 1, 2009)

I also have a bottle called "Braser" from Littleton,N.C. ever heard of these?


----------



## ncbred (Sep 2, 2009)

Does it look  like the one on the far right in this link?  If so its probably from the late 20's.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/freshly-dug/m-248073/tm.htm


----------

